# FOX Sports becomes Bally’s Sports



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Farewell, Fox Sports West. Hello, Bally Sports Farewell, Fox Sports West. Hello, Bally Sports

So Bally's has wiggled their way into media and are paying to have the stations renamed after them as they prepare for more and more sports gambling coming online. Rather smart on their part. Especially right now as no league is going to be against this since it keeps new money flowing into the leagues.

There will be plenty of cross promotional and data sharing between all of Sinclair and Bally's it seems from the press release


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Ballys Sports Network? It just doesn’t sound right.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

First thing that came to my mind was the old gym

Ballys Total fitness. 

Wonder if they will give it a different name .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> First thing that came to my mind was the old gym
> 
> Ballys Total fitness.
> 
> ...


I worked at one for years, LOL


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

Will they have a 24/7 sport book ticker across the bottom of the screen?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The choice of Bally's by Caesars Entertainment is odd. It has several far more well known brand names, including Caesars itself, and its app based gambling is conducted, in most states, under the recently acquired William Hill brand. Bally's is a kind of middle to lower middle market operation among the Caesars group.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

dtv757 said:


> First thing that came to my mind was the old gym
> 
> Ballys Total fitness.
> 
> Wonder if they will give it a different name .


Bally's Total Fitness is defunct (although it coexisted just fine with Bally's gambling interests for years).



SamC said:


> The choice of Bally's by Caesars Entertainment is odd. It has several far more well known brand names, including Caesars itself, and its app based gambling is conducted, in most states, under the recently acquired William Hill brand. Bally's is a kind of middle to lower middle market operation among the Caesars group.


Sinclair's deal isn't with Caesars, it's with Bally's Corporation (Wikipedia link) -- they license the Bally's name to Caesars in Las Vegas, but more importantly, they own a number of their own casino and racetrack properties (including Bally's Atlantic City, which they bought from Caesars earlier this year), and _most_ importantly, they just bought an online sports betting platform called Bet.works.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> First thing that came to my mind was the old gym
> 
> Ballys Total fitness.
> 
> ...


My first thought was 'Bally's' pinball machines. Played a ton of those as a kid thru 70's and 80's. Maybe they'll have Pinball tournaments on that channel during Covid shutdowns, like all the Cornhole Championships on ESPN.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

codespy said:


> My first thought was 'Bally's' pinball machines. Played a ton of those as a kid thru 70's and 80's. Maybe they'll have Pinball tournaments on that channel during Covid shutdowns, like all the Cornhole Championships on ESPN.


They should of keep makeing them.
DE / SEGA / STERN is still there.

No Big Pinball tournaments right now lots of big shows did not happen in 2020 and lots of locations with games closed.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

The rights to Bally's (and Williams) pinball machines are not owned by the Bally's corporation anymore -- they sold them off to a company called Scientific Games. (But at this point, they only make slot machines -- they haven't made pinball machines in over 20 years).


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

trainman said:


> The rights to Bally's (and Williams) pinball machines are not owned by the Bally's corporation anymore -- they sold them off to a company called Scientific Games. (But at this point, they only make slot machines -- they haven't made pinball machines in over 20 years).


Scientific Games Is Bally's and Williams now days.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

trainman said:


> Sinclair's deal isn't with Caesars, it's with Bally's Corporation (Wikipedia link) -- they license the Bally's name to Caesars in Las Vegas, but more importantly, they own a number of their own casino and racetrack properties (including Bally's Atlantic City, which they bought from Caesars earlier this year), and _most_ importantly, they just bought an online sports betting platform called Bet.works.


I was unaware of that. Thanks.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I remember the old Bally pins!


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

What channel number are you talking about??

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## oriolesmagic (Aug 6, 2013)

dod1450 said:


> What channel number are you talking about??
> 
> Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


This branding will be going on the entire Fox Sports regional sports networks suite, with the exception of YES and Marquee.

This will rename 20 or so channels in the 600s, based on where you live. The Fox Sports branding is currently on RSNs through the entire West, Southeast, and much of the Midwest that air a large swath of MLB, NBA and NHL games for local teams. I won't name them all because it depends on how you count some of the subfeeds, but all will be Bally Sports (region) sometime in early 2021.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Bally's Sport Net just sounds weird..


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> Bally's Sport Net just sounds weird..


It does. I say just call it SportsNet. Or they could bring back the Sports Channel name.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sports net is what spectrum calls their nets..


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> It does. I say just call it SportsNet. Or they could bring back the Sports Channel name.


or _SportsVision_


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> Bally's Sport Net just sounds weird..


It's going to be "Bally Sports," not "Bally's Sports Net," so in practice on the air, it's going to be "Bally Sports West," "Bally Sports Prime Ticket," etc. That's consistent with how the networks have been referred to as "Fox Sports _______" on the air for the past few years (as opposed to "FSN").


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> Sports net is what spectrum calls their nets..


 Technically there is Spectrum SportsNet and AT&T SportsNet lol


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

trainman said:


> It's going to be "Bally Sports," not "Bally's Sports Net," so in practice on the air, it's going to be "Bally Sports West," "Bally Sports Prime Ticket," etc. That's consistent with how the networks have been referred to as "Fox Sports _______" on the air for the past few years (as opposed to "FSN").


So BSW, BSPT, BS__ ... I guess people won't connect that with any other abbreviation.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

James Long said:


> So BSW, BSPT, BS__ ... I guess people won't connect that with any other abbreviation.


Bally Sports South, BSS, I wonder how long until someone makes a joke about the initials.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

And Sinclair has announced the renamings will be completed before baseball season. Most channels just get renamed as "Bally's Sports - geography", but the two outliers, Prime Ticket and SportsTime Ohio get reincorporated into the standard as Bally's Sports SoCal and Bally's Sports Great Lakes. Also they are dropping the use of the brands "Fox Sports Carolinas" and "Fox Sports Tennessee" for the sub-feeds that cover Nashville and Charlotte/Raleigh sports, just using "Bally's Sports South" and "Bally's Sports Southeast". 

BTW, Sinclair's press release had a nice map. With the Indians' block C on Cincinnati and the Reds' wishbone C on Cleveland. And Columbus located somewhere near Erie, PA.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

SamC said:


> Sinclair's press release


Do you have a link to it?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

SamC said:


> Also they are dropping the use of the brands "Fox Sports Carolinas" and "Fox Sports Tennessee" for the sub-feeds that cover Nashville and Charlotte/Raleigh sports, just using "Bally's Sports South" and "Bally's Sports Southeast".
> .


But will that happen on dish / directv? Or will they keep the local subfeed names as unlike cable they have all feeds in guide. But on cable it's auto switched at the headend


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I found one

Sinclair, Bally's Rebrand Regional Sports Networks | Broadcasting+Cable

I still think it's a stupid name. Should just be SportsNet geo location. LOL


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

The Tampa Bay Rays made their 2021 media guide available for download today, and it uses the "Bally Sports" name for all references to the TV broadcasts (even though the name hasn't changed on the air yet).


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

There was also an article today in the Milwaukee J/S regarding the Brewers/streaming/Bally Sports...

'Why won't Brewers games be available on streaming services this year? It's part of a complicated picture'

Brewers games won't be on streaming services this year, and here's why


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I don’t know why, but for some reason I don’t like the new name. 

Bring back the SportsChannel name. 
You’re watching SportsChannel Wisconsin!

But I know it’s all about money.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

According to this article they will start using new Name March 31st

"...They will begin using the new names March 31, the day before the Braves' season opener...."

Braves TV schedule set with 155 games on Bally Sports networks

Can't wait to see what the new graphics package will look like

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HGuardian (Aug 10, 2010)

Can't wait to watch *BS*N!


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

If the video attached to this tweet is any indication, the general color scheme for the graphics will be black/red/white (with possible accents based on team colors). Also shows both the network logo and the app logo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372231255333343234


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

And here's Wisconsin's-


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

668-1 has the new name in the guide


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> 668-1 has the new name in the guide


Yes- clicking info it says 'BSNO+HD 668-1'.

So, no BS.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

codespy said:


> Brewers games won't be on streaming services this year, and here's why


It certainly puts the money issue into perspective when they lay out that the retail value per Brewers fan is around $600/year.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> It certainly puts the money issue into perspective when they lay out that the retail value per Brewers fan is around $600/year.


I read a similar article and saw folks complaining on a braves forum (about streaming providers) . One reason I keep my DirecTV! Sports , 4K , good pricing , PQ and good customer service .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> It certainly puts the money issue into perspective when they lay out that the retail value per Brewers fan is around $600/year.


Your math? I assume based on this:

_*"About 60,000 people watch the Brewers on average. If you look at the economics, let's say they have $35 to 40 million rights fees. You would need 60,000 people to play $50 a month for the entire year to just cover those rights fees for a single channel. People are already talking that it's too expensive for $65 a month for an entire bundle of cable channels."*_

$50 month = $600 year but that doesn't make each fan worth $600/year. Fans are not paying $600/year for just Brewers games. Thanks to tiers non-fans (the 90% mentioned in the article) also get to pay.

_*"A very small percentage of viewers from a streaming TV package are actually watching an RSN, 5 to 10% of subscribers. The 90% of subscribers who don't watch it are subsidizing the 10% that do," Gurwin said.*_

So each subscriber, whether they are a fan or not, is paying ~$5 per month ($60 per year) for the Brewers games.

"Each fan is worth $600" makes it sound like the MVPD is making that much profit on each fan and getting more fans to sign up would increase their profits by that amount. A statement that is not supported by this article.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> So each subscriber, whether they are a fan or not, is paying ~$5 per month ($60 per year) for the Brewers games.


My math, as in the article, is intended to show how much an a la carte offering would cost and what a burden sports is to everyone given the dollars involved.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is bad math. Sinclair is not paying $600 per fan. The are paying a bulk rate that needs to be covered by their distribution contracts. Dividing by number of subscribers does not answer the "if it were a la carte" question since the number of people willing to pay $600 per year is nor factored in. If Sinclair's partners can only find 30,000 people willing to pay the math changes to $1200 per year. Less than 30k willing to pay $1200? Keep adjusting the math.

What works better is when non-fans pay. 120k paying $300 per year. But you are unlikely to find non-fans paying $300. Set the price at a level non-fans will pay and hope you can get enough people to sign up.

Or stay with the current system where non-fans are forced to pay in order to get other channels they want. A lousy system, but the one that works. Mostly.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> What works better is when non-fans pay.


We don't exist merely to fund the sports teams or TV broadcasters.

Now that the combined RSN fees and local channel fees are approaching $40/month with some carriers, something has got to give.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

DirecTV has bungled the transition relative to Fox/Bally Sports Ohio.

Previous:
660 - labeled as FS-Ohio. FULL TIME SD feed of the channel for areas outside the Reds' territory.
660-1 - labeled as FS-Ohio HD. Part time HD feed of the channel for areas outside the Reds' territory, points to DirecTV logo and music otherwise.
660-2 - labeled as FS-Ohio HD. Rarely used HD feed when Cavs and Blue Jackets are playing at the same time. Points to logo as above otherwise.

661 - labeled as FS-Cincinnati. FULL TIME SD feed of the channel for inside the Reds' territory.
661-1 - labeled as FS-Cincinnati. Part time HD feed of the channel for inside the Reds' territory.
661-2 labeled as FS-Cincinnati. Rarely used HD feed when Cavs, Reds and/or Blue Jackets are playing at the same time. Points to logo as above otherwise.

Now:
660 - labeled as BS Ohio HD. PART TIME HD feed of only Blue Jackets and Cavs games. Logo otherwise
660-1 - labeled as BS Ohio Plus HD. The exact same thing.
661 - labeled as BS Cincinnati HD. PART TIME HD feed of only Blue Jackets, Cavs, and Reds game. Logo otherwise.
661-1 - labeled as BS Cincinnati Plus HD. The exact same thing.

Thus NO FS Ohio programming other than live games.

DirecTV CSRs are, of course, clueless, and reference the "Big Book Of Why The Customer Is Always Wrong" to claim this is correct.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

is there an Bally Sports Great Lakes?? And Ohio / Cincinnati are just sub feeds now?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> My math, as in the article, is intended to show how much an a la carte offering would cost and what a burden sports is to everyone given the dollars involved.


The math is a joke. It completely ignores advertising revenue. Therefor the numbers he gives are totally useless.

It also doesn't take into account the other sports teams the channel carries and the value of those contracts and advertising for those games.

Just an awful way to present anything in that article from a price point.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I find it funny they haven’t redone the streaming FOX sports go app yet


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Ch. 671 in the guide on the DirecTV App still has the FSNorth logo, even though it’s now BSMW. A bunch of others are screwed up too...


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

New Graphic Package for Bally Sports looks good.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

SamC said:


> DirecTV has bungled the transition relative to Fox/Bally Sports Ohio.
> 
> Previous:
> 660 - labeled as FS-Ohio. FULL TIME SD feed of the channel for areas outside the Reds' territory.
> ...


 Yeah I noticed it too. Looks like any sports on Bally Sports Ohio & Bally Sports Cincinnati will only be in HD. Why haven't these 2 channels went Full Time HD yet? Seems like they need to get with the program and become Full Time HD Channels. SD transmission is about obsolete these days.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rob37 said:


> New Graphic Package for Bally Sports looks good.


I was about to ask that how do they look .

I dont have NBA LP and my local RSN is not ballys doe u have any photos

Can't wait for MLB tomorrow .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> I was about to ask that how do they look .
> 
> I dont have NBA LP and my local RSN is not ballys doe u have any photos
> 
> ...


 It looks like the Cubs Graphics from Marquee Network to me. Sinclair Owned Network.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Rob37 said:


> Yeah I noticed it too. Looks like any sports on Bally Sports Ohio & Bally Sports Cincinnati will only be in HD. Why haven't these 2 channels went Full Time HD yet? Seems like they need to get with the program and become Full Time HD Channels. SD transmission is about obsolete these days.


They did add bally sports arizona plus 2 part time feed in HD.

Is Ohio / Cincinnati just an subfeed now they get an other channel as there full time RSN?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

How Sinclair Pulled Off the Gargantuan Bally Sports Networks Rebrand Amid the Pandemic

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I guess no one took into account the new name is BS.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I guess no one took into account the new name is BS.


 :laughing:


----------



## kb301 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rob37 said:


> New Graphic Package for Bally Sports looks good.


Reminds me of the graphics from the Bally's Gym that went out of business.


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I guess no one took into account the new name is BS.


The BS Network


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

they should have keep makeing pinball games.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rob37 said:


> New Graphic Package for Bally Sports looks good.


Not sure if I like having a full ticker across the bottom of the screen.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

JoeTheDragon said:


> is there an Bally Sports Great Lakes?? And Ohio / Cincinnati are just sub feeds now?


Yeah, but BS-GL, like STO, is a totally different channel with totally different programming from BS-O, which is usually the standard "Fox filler" programming found on every RSN.

Sinclair is still pushing a full-time (and HD) feed of BS-O which is totally different programming than BS-GL. Its just no one at DTV HQ has the sense to understand they pushed the wrong button.


----------



## Richjr42 (Nov 10, 2012)

It’s going to take a while to get used to seeing the “B” on the top right of the screen.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> The math is a joke. It completely ignores advertising revenue.


From James' numbers in post #27, the ad revenues represented 9% pre-pandemic and 7% post-pandemic. That isn't an overwhelming contribution.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

For people looking for the former FS Ohio and FS Cincinnati SD RSN programming that was on SD channel 660 and 661, it is still there. You must change your settings to show all channels to make the SD version of 660 and 661 show up. Someone at AT&T messed up. I noted this in the CE forum but a respected source there said we might have to wait until the Bally Sports website comes live to complain if no one at Directv notices. Since they are software people, I guess that makes sense, but you'd think they could let someone know.

Before
660 FS Ohio (SD) (showed with HD duplicates hidden because it's a different channel number)
660-1 FS Ohio (HD) (part time, what you're seeing now as BSOHHD)
660-2 FS Ohio alt (SD)
660-2 FS Ohio alt (HD)

Now
660 BS Ohio SD (full time content)
660 BS Ohio HD (part time, just the live content. Both have same channel number, one is MPEG2, one is MPEG 4, nothing is going to make it think that these two channels are actually showing different programming, so it hides the SD)
660-1 BS Ohio SD alt
660-1 BS Ohio HD alt
660-2 BS Ohio SD alt 2
660-2 BS Ohio HD alt 2

661 is the same.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ejbvt said:


> For people looking for the former FS Ohio and FS Cincinnati SD RSN programming that was on SD channel 660 and 661, it is still there.


Weren't those supposed to go full time HD a while ago?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Not sure if I like having a full ticker across the bottom of the screen.


Kinda remind me of the fox box being at the top of the screen many years ago

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Weren't those supposed to go full time HD a while ago?


I don't know about that. It would make sense, and be nice for those people. It appears that Bally and Sinclair are just going to keep up that SD with HD-part-time nonsense. But I noticed that if one fiddles with their receiver in such a way, the channels come back. Without a favorites list, it is very annoying to have the SD dupes listed, but if you're in that RSN's territory and you want that content, that is what you must do.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, and yes that does work. 

The whole situation is just dumb. EVERY other main RSN is full time HD. And it not like its the smallest region, as it covers most of Ohio, most of Kentucky and parts of Indiana and West Virginia.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ejbvt said:


> I don't know about that. It would make sense, and be nice for those people. It appears that Bally and Sinclair are just going to keep up that SD with HD-part-time nonsense. But I noticed that if one fiddles with their receiver in such a way, the channels come back. Without a favorites list, it is very annoying to have the SD dupes listed, but if you're in that RSN's territory and you want that content, that is what you must do.


I think its a D* choice, from what I remember discussed years ago.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ejbvt said:


> I don't know about that. It would make sense, and be nice for those people. It appears that Bally and Sinclair are just going to keep up that SD with HD-part-time nonsense. But I noticed that if one fiddles with their receiver in such a way, the channels come back. Without a favorites list, it is very annoying to have the SD dupes listed, but if you're in that RSN's territory and you want that content, that is what you must do.


It sounds like DIRECTV needs to fiddle with their feeds so the SD and HD are not marked as duplicates. Even if two channels share a display number, they are not duplicates unless they have the same programming lineup. Perhaps DIRECTV is relying only on display channel number and doesn't have a "duplicate" flag in their channel descriptors. For "don't show duplicates" to be 100% accurate a "duplicate" flag is required.

RSNs do a lot of switching. I have not looked to see if Sinclair's feed to the MVPDs for these two channels are 24/7 HD. If Sinclair is not providing a 24/7 HD feed then DIRECTV would need to carry the feed only when available or do their own switching, as if they were a cable company in the RSN's home area.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I think someone mentioned this but I agree they need something to identify which teams feed it is .

Watching sports mix have no idea which telecast is which until mid inning transition graphics 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Watching sports mix have no idea which telecast is which until mid inning transition graphics


Perhaps something that can be built in to the mix? I agree that it is good to be able to tell which feed is which at a glance. The ticker shows the teams.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> It sounds like DIRECTV needs to fiddle with their feeds so the SD and HD are not marked as duplicates.


DIRECTV has always had problems with restricting channels that customers don't want to be troubled with. The question is how much of a change to the guide data API will it take to make it all work and which equipment will be left behind?

Whether it is "Channels I Get", the distinction between HD and SD now that MPEG4 SD is a thing or additional guide detail there's obviously some work to do but what will be the cost?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV has always had problems with restricting channels that customers don't want to be troubled with. The question is how much of a change to the guide data API will it take to make it all work and which equipment will be left behind?
> 
> Whether it is "Channels I Get", the distinction between HD and SD now that MPEG4 SD is a thing or additional guide detail there's obviously some work to do but what will be the cost?


maybe they should kill off the old MPEG 2 boxes and update the system.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JoeTheDragon said:


> maybe they should kill off the old MPEG 2 boxes and update the system.


They've been waiting for that to happen on its own for six years or more now. It isn't happening on its own.

Further, I'm not convinced that they have the equipment available to replace all of the older gear.


----------



## MrMars (Apr 10, 2007)

James Long said:


> It sounds like DIRECTV needs to fiddle with their feeds so the SD and HD are not marked as duplicates. Even if two channels share a display number, they are not duplicates unless they have the same programming lineup. Perhaps DIRECTV is relying only on display channel number and doesn't have a "duplicate" flag in their channel descriptors. For "don't show duplicates" to be 100% accurate a "duplicate" flag is required.
> 
> RSNs do a lot of switching. I have not looked to see if Sinclair's feed to the MVPDs for these two channels are 24/7 HD. If Sinclair is not providing a 24/7 HD feed then DIRECTV would need to carry the feed only when available or do their own switching, as if they were a cable company in the RSN's home area.


The full time Bally Sports Ohio on C-Band has the Reds (There is no more Cincinnati feed, it is just Bally Sports Ohio now) affiliates that are blacked out for the Reds games are switched to alternate programing. They could easily setup two receivers one programed for Cleveland and one for Cincinnati and keep them separated 24/7 if they desired.

Edited to add that is actually what they are surely doing for the full time SD feeds.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

MrMars said:


> The full time Bally Sports Ohio on C-Band has the Reds (There is no more Cincinnati feed, it is just Bally Sports Ohio now) affiliates that are blacked out for the Reds games are switched to alternate programing. They could easily setup two receivers one programed for Cleveland and one for Cincinnati and keep them separated 24/7 if they desired.
> 
> Edited to add that is actually what they are surely doing for the full time SD feeds.


 They need to kill off Standard Definition Feeds. I know there will be a few who will disagree with me. But the time is long past due that HD becomes the full time standard and SD Feeds should be a thing of the past. It is almost halfway through 2021 & Noone should be watching an SD Feed. Bally Sports Ohio & Bally Sports Cincinnati or whatever it is now should be broadcasting in Full Time HD by now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rob37 said:


> Bally Sports Ohio & Bally Sports Cincinnati or whatever it is now should be broadcasting in Full Time HD by now.


They are. Getting AT&T|DIRECTV to carry the feed is the challenge. It is easier for the cable companies that set up a receiver for each market that is automatically switched between the normal feed and alternate programming when the normal feed is an out of market game for that cable system. It would be easier if all of the pro sports blackout areas were identical across all sports. Setting up a HD feed for every permutation in the entire country? Not likely.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

MrMars said:


> The full time Bally Sports Ohio on C-Band has the Reds (There is no more Cincinnati feed, it is just Bally Sports Ohio now) affiliates that are blacked out for the Reds games are switched to alternate programing. They could easily setup two receivers one programed for Cleveland and one for Cincinnati and keep them separated 24/7 if they desired.
> 
> Edited to add that is actually what they are surely doing for the full time SD feeds.


so Bally Sports Ohio HD is not an sub feed that on cable systems are auto switched? or is that the full unswitched feed zone is very small??
Are they still on the OLD FOX contract / sub feed setup
Are the FOX HD zones an bit differnt?
IS FOX sports Base feed still around?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

James Long said:


> They are. Getting AT&T|DIRECTV to carry the feed is the challenge. It is easier for the cable companies that set up a receiver for each market that is automatically switched between the normal feed and alternate programming when the normal feed is an out of market game for that cable system. It would be easier if all of the pro sports blackout areas were identical across all sports. Setting up a HD feed for every permutation in the entire country? Not likely.


And they do an very good with comcast / NBC Sports Chicago. All 3 HD feeds and in the past they some times even put the outer market feed of the main on plus slot. (don't know if that has been done any time soon)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HD Feeds (per Lyngsat) ...
Marquee Sports Network

Bally Sports Detroit
Bally Sports Florida
Bally Sports Great Lakes
Bally Sports Midwest
Bally Sports North
Bally Sports Ohio
Bally Sports South
Bally Sports Southeast
Bally Sports Sun
Bally Sports Wisconsin

Bally Sports Netbase
Bally Sports Arizona
Bally Sports San Diego
Bally Sports SoCal
Bally Sports Southwest
Bally Sports West
Yes Network
Fox College Sports Atlantic
Fox College Sports Central
Fox College Sports Pacific

SD Feeds also available.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rob37 said:


> They need to kill off Standard Definition Feeds. I know there will be a few who will disagree with me. But the time is long past due that HD becomes the full time standard and SD Feeds should be a thing of the past. It is almost halfway through 2021 & Noone should be watching an SD Feed. Bally Sports Ohio & Bally Sports Cincinnati or whatever it is now should be broadcasting in Full Time HD by now.


Directv dropping MPEG2 SD won't fix this issue. I don't remember the specifics (kyl416 posted about it in the past) but it isn't because Directv doesn't want to carry the FS Ohio HD signal full time.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Was randomly flipping through channels this morning and noticed it had the teams logo in the corner

So hopefully they will do this for MLB and NBA as well. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

They were doing that the last few years under the Fox Sports branding as well.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

AngryManMLS said:


> They were doing that the last few years under the Fox Sports branding as well.


Yes I remember FSN having this. I thought someone else and I suggested they do it for MLB .

I Was watching MLB mix and didn't know who's feed was what . Then someone pointed out MLB mix is usually the home team feed.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’m curious why? The logo is on the score bar as well, why do we need it taking up a box in the upper right. And that would be terrible in basketball.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> The logo is on the score bar as well, why do we need it taking up a box in the upper right.


The issue is not what teams are playing but which of those team's feed you are watching. That information isn't shown in the score bar.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

But it’s in the info when you chose the channel. Still nit sure why you need that constantly on screen as another ugh to hide some of the rink. Or field. Or court.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> The issue is not what teams are playing but which of those team's feed you are watching. That information isn't shown in the score bar.


An issue that seems to affect only the mix channel.

A bug in the upper right (or left) gives the channel one more place that will be seen when clips of the game air on local TV or other sports channels. Tickers at the bottom are often covered up by the other channel's tickers/graphics.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Which RSN has the best MLB scorebug? (awfulannouncing.com)


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Not seeing the team logo in the corner for baseball . Wonder if that is NHL only? Also not sure if Ballys does that for NBA 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Not seeing the team logo in the corner for baseball . Wonder if that is NHL only? Also not sure if Ballys does that for NBA.


Has there been an NBA game in the past week? I suppose we will find out if the logo carries over when there is a game.

The team logo is on the live Coyotes at Knights game on the Bally Arizona feed. Not on the AT&T Sportsnet feed.

It is interesting to compare Bally Arizona to the AT&T Sportsnet coverage of the same match. (NHL CI in free preview.) Different superimposed advertising on the glass and different on screen graphics - but otherwise the same camera coverage on both feeds. When they do a sweep to cut between live and a replay the appropriate channel logo is inserted. The feeds split for the commercial breaks showing bench footage of the appropriate team.


----------



## MrMars (Apr 10, 2007)

Rob37 said:


> They need to kill off Standard Definition Feeds. I know there will be a few who will disagree with me. But the time is long past due that HD becomes the full time standard and SD Feeds should be a thing of the past. It is almost halfway through 2021 & Noone should be watching an SD Feed. Bally Sports Ohio & Bally Sports Cincinnati or whatever it is now should be broadcasting in Full Time HD by now.


The SD RSN feeds were shut down many years ago, they only feed out HD, DirecTV is letterboxing the HD feed for SD.


----------



## MrMars (Apr 10, 2007)

James Long said:


> HD Feeds (per Lyngsat) ...
> Marquee Sports Network
> 
> Bally Sports Detroit
> ...


Lyngsat is extremely outdated, just verified all the feeds on Galaxy 17 are HD only. SD disappeared years ago when they converted to the Motorola DSR-6000s which they are now moving on from, In fact they are currently in the middle to converting to H265 HEVC using Cisco equipment.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> Has there been an NBA game in the past week? I suppose we will find out if the logo carries over when there is a game.
> 
> The team logo is on the live Coyotes at Knights game on the Bally Arizona feed. Not on the AT&T Sportsnet feed.
> 
> It is interesting to compare Bally Arizona to the AT&T Sportsnet coverage of the same match. (NHL CI in free preview.) Different superimposed advertising on the glass and different on screen graphics - but otherwise the same camera coverage on both feeds. When they do a sweep to cut between live and a replay the appropriate channel logo is inserted. The feeds split for the commercial breaks showing bench footage of the appropriate team.


There was an NBA game in 4K today also just saw a highlight on ESPN deportes and I saw a Atlanta hawks logo next to the ballys logo in the top.

So looks like only MLB they don't have the team logo in the corner ...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> An issue that seems to affect only the mix channel.


If you subscribe to a sports package, you may have multiple feeds of the same game. The application isn't limited to mix channels.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

harsh said:


> If you subscribe to a sports package, you may have multiple feeds of the same game. The application isn't limited to mix channels.


with COVID channels are not really sending crews out to road games.


----------



## chudgins (Aug 3, 2006)

No Reds or Cardinals games in Tennessee with the Bally Sports change. Cincinnati Reds games were being televised on one of the 646 or 649 sub channels in Middle and East Tennessee and Cardinals games in West Tennessee but no longer. What's strange is that I can still watch them on the Fox Sports streaming app using my DirecTV account login. I realize they dropped FS Tennessee but this has to be an oversight. Why would those clubs voluntarily give up these geographic areas?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

chudgins said:


> No Reds or Cardinals games in Tennessee with the Bally Sports change. Cincinnati Reds games were being televised on one of the 646 or 649 sub channels in Middle and East Tennessee and Cardinals games in West Tennessee but no longer. What's strange is that I can still watch them on the Fox Sports streaming app using my DirecTV account login. I realize they dropped FS Tennessee but this has to be an oversight. Why would those clubs voluntarily give up these geographic areas?


The Reds games were also carried on the subchannels for other areas. When I lived in NC, we got them too. Not the Cardinals, but the Reds. With the Sports Pack, you got all the Reds games on the old FS Cin, too. But you didn't need the sports pack for the games on the 646 and 649 subchannels you are referring too. I believe the Reds were also carried on other channels, like FS Indiana. I wonder if they sill are. If you are supposed to be getting the game locally, but aren't, that will mess up MLBEI blackouts, etc.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

ejbvt said:


> The Reds games were also carried on the subchannels for other areas. When I lived in NC, we got them too. Not the Cardinals, but the Reds. With the Sports Pack, you got all the Reds games on the old FS Cin, too. But you didn't need the sports pack for the games on the 646 and 649 subchannels you are referring too. I believe the Reds were also carried on other channels, like FS Indiana. I wonder if they sill are. If you are supposed to be getting the game locally, but aren't, that will mess up MLBEI blackouts, etc.


 I believe there is still an Indiana sub feed for Reds games from Bally Sports Cincinnati or Ohio whatever it is. You didn't need to have MLB Extra Innings to get those games, all you needed is to live in that region. Like in my area. I live in Northeast Mississippi, I am like 10 minutes from the Tennessee border and I have always received those Reds feeds & Cardinals feeds on those FOX Sports South & FOX Sports Southeast sub feeds which would be now Bally. I think it is crazy to carry those sub feeds what they should do is just open up Bally Sports Midwest and Bally Sports Cincinnati for LIVE games. I think that's what they may be doing for the folks in the region. Not 100% sure though. I am an MLB Extra Innings subscriber and get Cardinals games on 671 & Reds games on 661 anyway so really haven't checked the sub feeds. I will check tomorrow when both those teams are back in action as they are both off today. Another thing to note about those Cardinals & Reds sub feeds we are talking about. In previous years not every game was always carried on those sub feeds that went to the South & Southeast Region. They carried the majority of the games but not every game.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Did anyone here watch the games in question on a Bally RSN? If so, where did you find them?

DIRECTV's website lists 661, 661-1 and 661-2 for Reds games.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

James Long said:


> Did anyone here watch the games in question on a Bally RSN? If so, where did you find them?
> 
> DIRECTV's website lists 661, 661-1 and 661-2 for Reds games.


If I am watching a Reds broadcast, I always get the game on 661 in HD which is now Bally Sports Cincinnati. Used to be FOX Sports Ohio/Cincinnati.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

There are no sub feeds of the Reds or Cardinals tonight.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rob37 said:


> There are no sub feeds of the Reds or Cardinals tonight.


DIRECTV online guide says Reds are on 661 and 662. Cardinals on 671.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Cardinals @ Phillies on Bally Sports Oklahoma channel 675. I believe this is a first. Anyone else picking up this game in the clear on that Oklahoma Channel? Some kind of weirdness. I don't think I have ever seen that before.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I need to correct something I said earlier in this thread -- this year, TV broadcast teams are still doing all their broadcasts from home stadiums (via a multiple-monitor setup for away games), same as they did in 2020.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> they should have keep makeing pinball games.


I saw that the other day . There was a special on the 4K channel about flash Gordon movie and a Ballys pinball machine was in the background lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

And, at least on the Apple side, the Fox Sports Go app got updated to "Bally Sports". Neat transitional logo, half Fox and half Bally. 

It is all new, and looks and works like one of the apps from Sinclair's local stations. This means you have to start an account and enter your TV provider credentials and all that. But it does eliminate the confusion of having two Fox Sports apps (Fox Sports for Fox network, FS1 & 2, and B10 Network; and Fox Sports Go for the Bally channels).


----------

